
We are last generation that can stop climate change - crispinb
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/dec/03/we-are-last-generation-that-can-stop-climate-change-un-summit
======
zunzun
As the desert bands encircling the earth's northern and southern hemispheres
continue to expand, the headwaters of the Euphrates River will increasingly
experience desert-like conditions causing the river itself to completely run
dry.

------
crispinb
Where 'can' of course expresses only the possibility of the technocrat (but
that's the Graun for you).

